# A man stops to rescue a kitten and gets a big surprise.



## Paco Dennis (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Jun 16, 2022)

Love that Paco!  Wish that happened to me!


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 17, 2022)

Hope he had a box with him & took them to a shelter.


----------



## Bellbird (Jun 17, 2022)

Poor little kitties, who was the cruel -------


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 18, 2022)

My sister's dog, a Samoyed, went into the woods at a park and made friends with a cat. My sister wasn't aware of that, until one day the cat followed her home. The cat had 8 kittens, plus the alleged "Dad" showed up too. She got all the kittens neutered and spayed, and their full sets of  kitten vaccines, and tried to give them away. No takers. So she kept all the cats.


----------

